# types of fences/guides



## chris5248 (Jun 16, 2011)

hi i am compleatly new to using a hand held router and i still have all my fingers what kind of guide/fence should i use when cutting curves with your help i hope i will still be able to count to 10 without using my toes !!!! chris:moil:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, the easy way to create most shapes is to build a pattern out of 1/4" plywood or tempered high density fiber board.(Masonite is one brand name) Once you know the shape you wish to use you can draw it or print out the design on paper and glue it to your pattern material. Use a saw to cut the shape and sand it smooth. This is important because your router will follow the shape and any imperfections will show up on your project material. Be sure to label your pattern/template for future use.
You can attach your pattern/template to the bottom of your wood with double sided carpet tape. If your pattern is the exact size you want then you can use a flush trim bit with a bearing on the end to follow the pattern. If you have a table mounted router you can use guide bushings to follow the pattern. There are many threads that describe how to figure out the offset.(which means the difference between the bit and guide)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you already have a circular piece and want to add a profile to it, as long as you are not routing the entire edge you can use a bearing guided bit; or; if you have router fences that adjust in or out from the bit, you can adjust the gap between the fences and the distance from the fences back to the bit and you can profile with a bit that has no bearing.


----------



## chris5248 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mike said:


> Chris, the easy way to create most shapes is to build a pattern out of 1/4" plywood or tempered high density fiber board.(Masonite is one brand name) Once you know the shape you wish to use you can draw it or print out the design on paper and glue it to your pattern material. Use a saw to cut the shape and sand it smooth. This is important because your router will follow the shape and any imperfections will show up on your project material. Be sure to label your pattern/template for future use.
> You can attach your pattern/template to the bottom of your wood with double sided carpet tape. If your pattern is the exact size you want then you can use a flush trim bit with a bearing on the end to follow the pattern. If you have a table mounted router you can use guide bushings to follow the pattern. There are many threads that describe how to figure out the offset.(which means the difference between the bit and guide)


thanks for the advice a few days ago i watched an american program on sky tele called the yankee workshop he was using a router with a template it was good help 

nothing in the universe ever dies it just changes form


----------

